
Digital Representations of Light/Sound Fields for Immersive Media [pdf] - opticalflow
https://jpeg.org/downloads/jpegpleno/wg1n72033_20160603_report_jahg_light_sound_fields.pdf
======
dharma1
That was a very in depth report, thanks for posting. The data rates will be
challenging.

Here's a good panel discussion with Lytro and OTOY who are doing great stuff
in this space. [http://www.nabshow.com/video/will-future-vr-
and-3d-capture-l...](http://www.nabshow.com/video/will-future-vr-
and-3d-capture-light-field)

~~~
opticalflow
There were actually a lot of discussions about this sort of thing that lead up
to the BIFS specification in Mpeg4 (Part 11). But BIFS obviously never
anticipated virtual reality and the like, let alone light field or holography.

------
opticalflow
At least someone is thinking about putting a standard around all of this -- at
least it's JPEG and not MPEG-LA. I found it very interesting how broadly they
specified the goals here.

------
ryandamm
Good review of current practices, though I personally reserve the use of the
term 'light field' to representations that are explicitly encoding light rays,
not geometry. But that's a pretty minor quibble, it's a really good, dense
report.

------
Aelinsaar
"To capture physical environments human beings have sensors like eyes and
ears."

Oh lord, I can just imagine the process that led to that opening observation!
Still, it's not a bad thing to think about this, but... it felt a bit like
that '10,000 Year WIPP Marker' thing. "This is not a place of honor." "Humans
have eyes and ears."

~~~
opticalflow
If you've ever been an executive member of a standards body like ISO, ITU or
SMPTE, you'll understand where this sort of perspective comes from...

~~~
Aelinsaar
"A committee is a cul-de-sac down which ideas are lured and then quietly
strangled."

